# Wollhandkrabbenrezept



## hickmann (30. September 2004)

Hi zusammen ,
ich hab`die Schnauze voll . Gestern habe ich ein paar von diesen Plagegeistern verhaften können und habe sie mit nach Hause genommen .
Heute abend sollen sie in den Pott , sollen ja echt lecker sein ( millionen Chinesen können nicht irren ).
Hat jemand von Euch eine Idee , wie ich sie am besten zubereite ?

Marcus


----------



## Lotte (30. September 2004)

*AW: Wollhandkrabbenrezept*

moin-moin,

 also gekocht habe ich diese verfluchten dinger noch nicht, aber ich kann mir vorstellen, daß die nicht anders gemacht werden als flußkrebse oder hummer!!! also nimmste ne brühe (recht kräftig) gesalzenes kochendes wasser und dann mal rein damit!!! je nachdem müßten die biester nach 10 min köcheln auf jeden fall gar sein!!! schreibe mal wie du sie gemacht hast!!! die chinesen sollen ja auch das innere des panzers essen (gelbe masse) :v . ich würde mich wohl mit dem inneren der beine zufrieden geben!! aber probieren sollte man das wohl mal!!!


----------



## Reisender (30. September 2004)

*AW: Wollhandkrabbenrezept*

3-4 liter  Salzwasser, pfefferkörner 5-6 stück, loorbeer 2 stück, wenn du hast 1 ganze große zwiebel, und 1 möhre wenn zu hand. alles ca 10 min gut kochen und dann die krebse rein.|evil: |evil: 
weißbrot mit kreuterbutter und dan guten appetit #6 

werden gemacht wie muscheln.


Gruß
Reisender


----------



## Lotte (30. September 2004)

*AW: Wollhandkrabbenrezept*

moin-moin,

 @reisender: das klingt so, als ob du das schon mal gemacht hast!!! haste denn auch das gelbe im panzer gefuttert, oder nur die beine ausgesaugt??? in den scheren kann ja nicht allzuviel drinnen sein, oder???


----------



## Reisender (30. September 2004)

*AW: Wollhandkrabbenrezept*

logisch habe ich schon viele von den dingern gegessen, hatten früher einen *eigenen fischladen*#6 und in denn scheren da ist viel fleisch drin, und unter dem panzer ist auch fleisch, du mußt ja nicht gleich alles essen.:q 


Gruß
Reisender


----------



## hickmann (30. September 2004)

*AW: Wollhandkrabbenrezept*

Danke erst mal für Eure Antworten , naja jetzt habe ich sie schon im Salzwasser gegahrt .
Also das Innere hat mir dann doch nicht so zugesagt ( ausser das weisse Fleisch ) .

Ansonsten waren die Biester ganz ok , ich meine ich habe nicht so die Erfahrung mit Krebsen/Krabben aber werde beim nächsten mal auf jeden Fall mal versuchen mehr zu fangen und sie dann ala Reisender zubereiten.
Allerdings weiß ich nicht , ob ich diese Pulerei immer haben muß.

der Marcus


----------



## chinook (30. September 2004)

*AW: Wollhandkrabbenrezept*

Vielleicht einfach eine Flühlingslolle draus machen ;-)


 -chinook


----------



## Locke (30. September 2004)

*AW: Wollhandkrabbenrezept*

Mal ne gaaaaaaannzz bescheidene Frage.
Beim Fisch weis ich, wo ich die Überzeugungskeule draufhaue, aber wie sieht das denn bei einer Krabbe aus?????

Bitte um Aufklärung.
Daaanke
Gruss Locke


----------



## Palerado (30. September 2004)

*AW: Wollhandkrabbenrezept*

Lebend ins kochende Wasser.
Ist leider so


----------



## Lotte (30. September 2004)

*AW: Wollhandkrabbenrezept*



			
				Palerado schrieb:
			
		

> Lebend ins kochende Wasser.
> Ist leider so


  japp!!! aber auch die einzige möglichkeit die bieter einigermaßen human zu töten!!!

 @all: wer das auch mal probieren will aber nicht weiß wo er die dinger hernehmen soll kann sich gerne bei mir welche abholen!!! wenn ich ein paar tage vorlauf bekomme kann ich wohl 50 - 100 kg von den bietern bekommen (solange die reusen bei uns noch stehen)!!!

  also ich bin für jeden abnehmer dankbar :q:q:q


----------



## Reisender (30. September 2004)

*AW: Wollhandkrabbenrezept*

@hickmann

ala Reisender ist gut #h #h 


@Bodo6741

dan hol doch so viele wie möglich und verkaufe sie auf dem markt oder an die fischhändler, mußt du mal nachfragen ob intresse besteht!!!


Gruß
Reisender


----------



## Lotte (30. September 2004)

*AW: Wollhandkrabbenrezept*

moin-moin,

 nee reisender, die will hier keiner haben!!! und der fischhändler hat die viecher ja auch in den reusen!!! der hat für seine chinesen genug!!! wenn wir die gesammelt haben haben wir von dem chinesen ca. € 10,00 für ein 20l faß bekommen!!! man was war das ekelig die dinger umzuschütten!!!! aber nun ist der chinamann auch weg!!! also stampfen und zurück mit den dingern!!!


----------



## Reisender (30. September 2004)

*AW: Wollhandkrabbenrezept*

man/n ich habe ja schon viel gelesen hier im board, aber das das so schlimm geworden ist das glaubt man kaum. habe früher am kanal oder ostsee auch hin und wieder mal eine krabbe gefangen, aber ich glaube langsarm das ist eine seuche!! bin ja auch nur hin und wieder im norden. werde mal meinen bruder fragen ob der auch soviele probleme hat. 

das problem ist ja auch nicht alleine, das es soviele krabben gibt, das problem ist das die alle ganz massiv in die nahrungskette der fische und anderen wasser bewohnern eingreifen. :c 

ja die china jungs die machen aus allen was kreucht und fleucht ein schönes essen, das weiß ich von ein paar china freunden, aber essen tue ich bei dennen auch nicht alles:q 


Gruß
Reisender
(wenn ich näher bei dir wohnen würde dann hatte ich immer ein schönes essen auf dem Tisch:q :q :q :q )zumindist 2x im monat


----------



## Lotte (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wollhandkrabbenrezept*

moin-moin,

 @ reisender: also, wenn du mal in die gegend kommst schicke mal ne pn und ich besorge dir die dinger!!! müßte aber leidlich in der saison sein, da wir die hauptsächlich in den reusen haben!!! aslo ab september oktober ist das fast schon zu spät!!! dann geht es erst wieder ab april!!!


----------



## hickmann (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wollhandkrabbenrezept*

Oh man , da hab`ich ja richtig einen Stein ins Rollen gebracht .|supergri 

In meinem ersten Beitrag hab`ich ja geschrieben , dass millionen Chinesen nicht irren können . Das nehme ich hiermit zurück . Die essen ja wirklich fast alles , bei dem sich uns der Magen umdrehen würde. 


"Sch... schmeckt gut , mio. Fliegen können nicht irren ."|kopfkrat 


der Marcus


----------



## Gator01 (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wollhandkrabbenrezept*

Stimmt - *ALLES* was Beine hat außer Tisch und Stühle  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Ralf Rapfen (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wollhandkrabbenrezept*



> japp!!! aber auch die einzige möglichkeit die bieter einigermaßen human zu töten!!!


 Stimmt!!!!

Ein Bekannter hat mal sein Herbertzmesser durch son Vieh in Boden gerammt.:g 
Wie er seine Rute neu bestückte und sich umdrehte sah er nur noch den Griff im Wasser abwandern.|supergri


----------



## Plumpsangler (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wollhandkrabbenrezept*

@hickmann
Also wenn Dir das mit den "Wollis" so gut geschmeckt hat, dann kann ich Dir aus unseren Gewässern künftig auch noch pro Jahr 1 bis 2 Zentner zukommen lassen. Kein Problem. :m
Gruß "Plumpsangler"


----------



## hickmann (16. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wollhandkrabbenrezept*

Nö , nö Du lass mal , aber danke für Dein Angebot .
Da bleib ich doch lieber bei den Viechern mit den Flossen .

Marcus


----------



## ChristophL (16. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wollhandkrabbenrezept*

Man müsste die mit der Kohlensäuremethode relativ human töten können. CO2 Vergiftungen sind ansich immer human - man wird halt nen bischen lustig ehe man umfällt.

Die Chinesen würdens dann sicherlich Lustige "Klabbe" nennen oder so :m 

Dazu sei aber gesagt: Ich habe keinen Plan wie das rechtlich aussieht.

mfg
Christoph


----------



## Benni (16. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wollhandkrabbenrezept*

@ Gator01

Stimmt - *ALLES* was Beine hat außer Tisch und Stühle :q :q :q
__________________

Bei dem Spruch habe ich mir doch fast in die Hose gepisst vor lachen.|muahah:


----------



## Leif-Jesper (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wollhandkrabbenrezept*

Kann man auch Strandkrabben essen?


----------



## Counter-Striker (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wollhandkrabbenrezept*

Ich glaube schon ......., ich würde aber *niemals *Krabben essen!!!!!!!!!!!:v :v :v


----------



## sundeule (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wollhandkrabbenrezept*

Strandkrabben:

Ein norwegischer vermieter hat sich mal sehr über Gäste aus Bergen belustigt die O-Ton:"...essen alles..." Hinterher soll es aufwärts wie abwärts zu Blitzausscheidungen gekommen sein :q  Vielleicht mochte er aber auch die kleinen, grünen Gesellen nicht und hat mit einem zufälligen Infekt den Mythos begründet. Ich wüsste sonst eigentlich nicht von unbekömmlichen Krebsen. Wollis allerdings sind mir irgendwie unangenehm...
Die Lösung kann nur in der konsequenten Auslegung einer Studie der Fischindustrie liegen. Jene besagt, dass Fisch beliebt ist aber zunehmend nicht mehr aussehen darf wir Fisch. Vielleicht gibt es ja eines Tages Woll-nuggets oder 8-Bein-Sticks und die Entfremdung vom Natürlichen geht weiter.#t


----------



## HD4ever (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wollhandkrabbenrezept*



			
				Reisender schrieb:
			
		

> ....das problem ist ja auch nicht alleine, das es soviele krabben gibt, das problem ist das die alle ganz massiv in die nahrungskette der fische und anderen wasser bewohnern eingreifen. :c


 zumindest die Hamburger-Barsche mögen die Biester auch !!!!
 Hab schon etliche gefangen die voll mit Minikrabben waren !
 ich glaub ich bastel mir für die Dove-Elbe mal ne Krebsreuse ....   :q


----------



## chippog (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Wollhandkrabbenrezept*

in china sehen die das aber nicht ganz so pauschal. die reden von den kantonesen, die alles essen sollen was beine hat ausser tische und stühle und was fliegt ausser flugzeug und hubschrauber. ich war mal in einer "zoologischen" handlung in kanton, auch restaurant genannt. da waren bestimmt hundert verschiedene lebende(!) tierarten die zum verzehr angeboten wurden. sehr viele schalentiere waren auch dabei. die hatten bottiche mit ständig fliessendem wasser und alles! vom feinsten. leider war das lebende zeugs ein "wenig" zu teuer. ich hab mich dann an einer marinierten ganz gütlich getan. das war so oberlecker, einfach wahnsinn. an sonsten stehe ich sehr auf kamschatkakrabbenbeine, die ja mittlerweile bis tromsø runter sind. erste sahne. der körper ist nicht so dolle. gleiches gilt auch für spinnenkrabben! gruss aus göteborg, wo es am wochendende hummer gab! chippog


----------

